# In general what do you think paddy would be good for?



## SammyNpaddy (Jun 6, 2015)

*Another pic*

Having problems posting pictures x


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

These photos aren't the best for conformation critique or to show his type. I suspect he's nicer than he looks. Based on what I can see he has nice big hocks, though his knees are a little small and he's a little tied in below them so will need careful conditioning to ensure you don't over-strain his tendons because they will be prone to strain. Point of croup looks a bit far back and he's a little steep through the hip, which may limit his scope. But his long, strong gaskin is one thing commonly considered to indicate scope in a horse so it might make up for those two factors.

His neck looks terribly ewed in the second photo.

I could see him showjumping or eventing if he has the heart for it, just take care of his front legs.


----------



## SammyNpaddy (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you, the second photo was the day we rescued/brought him, the photos weren't the best but it was just to get an idea of him from more experienced people than myself xx&#55357;&#56841; and the photos don't really give him justice he is an amazing horse to have around xx


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he's a nice solid guy. neck is a bit ewed, but has good bone and overall, a nice looking horse. watch that his toes don't get too long and start his hoof running out too flat, and widen out. is he barefoot?


----------



## SammyNpaddy (Jun 6, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> he's a nice solid guy. neck is a bit ewed, but has good bone and overall, a nice looking horse. watch that his toes don't get too long and start his hoof running out too flat, and widen out. is he barefoot?


That last picture was the day I first got him in a bit of a state, 
His feet are not like that any more as I rescues him from a person who kept him in the back garden, 

He is shod on the front feet 

All I'm going to say again is that second picture was the day I got him and he was not and never will be in that condition when in my care 😉


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you got some more recent photos of him? Maybe some standing square so people can give you some more information. There are many tips on how to take a good photo in this area of the forum.

Secondly, if you're looking for good horsey kit that's inexpensive... EquestrianClearance.com Horse Rugs, Jodhpurs, Riding Boots, Tack Equestrian.com


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He looks like a Hunter. I mean as in field Hunter. Do they still have organized hunts in the UK since the ban on live fox hunts? Your horse looks perfect for that and from that you can segue into various types of cross country venues.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Elana said:


> Do they still have organized hunts in the UK since the ban on live fox hunts?


I'm pretty sure they lay a false scent for the hounds to follow, but yes, they do. I've seen a few UK people discussing their foxhunts (though no actual live foxes are hunted) on fb recently.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He looks a nice enough sort. I'd think he looks better now that he's put some condition on
No reason why he couldn't jump - other than he simply doesn't want to be bothered because he can't see the point in it

Yes they do still Foxhunt in the UK and they do still hunt live foxes in some areas - they can't allow the hounds to kill them (that's the illegal bit) they have to shoot the fox after its been flushed out by only a Couple (2) of hounds
The Drag Hunts just follow a laid scent and some just a pre-planned route


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Riding to hounds can really bring a horse on (and it is great heart pounding fun for both horse and rider). I can picture this fellow snorting up a hill and over a lovely post and rail... 

Must be interesting to shoot a fox in a country where firearm ownership is not legal (or is controlled).


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It isn't difficult to own a legal shotgun in the UK, still lots of Rough and Game shooting, clay pigeon shooting going on and most rural landowners own one to control vermin


----------

